#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Κλειστή θέση στάθμευσης στo ισόγειο πιλοτής

## asak

Οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία - κλειστή θέση στάθμευσης στον ισόγειο όροφο πολυκατοικίας έχει κατασκευασθεί καθ' υπέρβαση της αδείας κατά 14,89μ² μεγαλύτερη, καταλαμβάνοντας τον χώρο από την πιλοτή.
Ερωτήσεις:
1. Την αντιμετωπίζω ως άλλη κατοικία?
2. Δηλώνω της υπέρβαση στους κύριους χώρους εφόσον η πιλοτή δεν παίρνει μειωτικό?
3. Η κατάληψη χώρου πιλοτής από τη Θ.Σ. δεν αυξάνει το ΣΔ (τουλάχιστον όταν εκδόθηκε η άδεια το 2003) ούτε την κάλυψη, ούτε και το ύψος. Μόνο την Κατ 4 έχω επιλογή λοιπόν.

Δεν θεωρείται άδικο αυτού του είδους η αυθαιρεσία να έχει πρόστιμο σύμφωνα με κύριους χώρους και ως άλλη κατοικία? Με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό δεν μπορεί να πάει αφού η αυθαιρεσία αντιστοιχίζεται σε επιφάνεια χώρου.

----------


## Xάρης

*1.* Κατοικία δεν είναι οπότε δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί "άλλη κατοικία". Θα την ενέτασσα στην κατηγορία *δ, "Υπηρεσίες"*, καθότι στην περιγραφή της στο Παράρτημα Α γράφει:
"Όλες οι χρήσεις που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στις προηγούμενες κατηγορίες"

*2.* Είναι χώρος κύριας χρήσης; Αν ναι, τότε το πρόστιμο υπολογίζεται με τον συντελεστή 5(2), δηλαδή με μειωτικό, αν ο χώρος είναι εμβαδού ≤50τ.μ. ή τον συντελεστή 5(1), δηλαδή χωρίς μειωτικό, αν ο χώρος είναι εμβαδού >50τ.μ..
Εφόσον όμως *δεν* είναι χώρος κύριας χρήσης τότε θα έπρεπε το πρόστιμο να υπολογιστεί με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό. Το γνωστό θέμα που το έχουμε συζητήσει αναλυτικά.

*3.* Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει υπέρβαση του 40-40-20 (πραγματοποιούμενη κάλυψη-δόμηση-ύψος) και υπήρχε οικοδομική άδεια, τότε ναι, κατηγορία 4.

----------

asak

----------


## asak

Θεωρείς ότι είναι χώρος κύριας χρήσης ή όχι?
Συμφωνώ έχουμε συζητήσει και παλαιότερα αναλυτικά αλλά για Θ.Σ. όχι. Επίσης δε σου κρύβω ότι κάθε φορά που έχω ανάλογο θέμα τα μπλέκω λίγο.
Λοιπόν έστω ότι είναι βοηθητικός πως προκύπτει σαφώς ότι πάει με αναλυτικό?

----------


## Xάρης

Κτιριοδομικός, άρθρο 2, §3:
"Χώροι κύριας χρήσης των κτηρίων είναι όσοι προορίζονται για την παραμονή σε κανονικές συνθήκες λειτουργίας, ατόμων (έστω και ενός) επί δύο τουλάχιστον ώρες το 24ωρο.
Οι υπόλοιποι χώροι των κτηρίων είναι βοηθητικής χρήσης."

Βάσει λοιπόν του ορισμού του Κτιριοδομικού και καθότι ο Ν.4178/13 δεν δίνει διαφορετικό ορισμό του χώρου κύριας χρήσης, ο χώρος στάθμευσης είναι χώρος βοηθητικής χρήσης.
Αφού δεν πρόκειται για χώρο κύριας χρήσης αλλά για βοηθητικό, δεν έχει εφαρμογή ο συντελεστής υπέρβασης δόμησης (ούτε ο μειωτικός) αφού το Παράρτημα μιλά για χώρους κύριας χρήσης σε κάθε περίπτωση.
Επομένως, αν και εμβαδόν, δεν μπορεί να υπολογιστεί πρόστιμο με συντελεστές. Άρα πάμε με αναλυτικό.
Αν δε τηρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις της Κατηγορίας 3, §ιγ, θα μπορούσαμε να δηλώσουμε την αυθαιρεσία ως μικροπαράβαση της Κατηγορίας Γ.

----------

asak

----------


## asak

Χάρη ευχαριστώ για τη πλήρη τοποθέτησή σου και προπάντων για τη νηφαλιότητα που διαφαίνεται από το λόγο σου και την απορροφώ.
Δε σου κρύβω ότι  μικροπροβληματάκια υγείας καθώς και τα πολιτικά δρώμενα το τελευταίο διάστημα μου έχουν αναστατώσει λίγο τη σκέψη μου.

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τα καλά σου λόγια και σου εύχομαι περαστικά, *η υγεία πρώτα απ' όλα*.
Βέβαια, η υγεία, σωματική και ψυχική, σχετίζεται άμεσα με την οικονομία της χώρας.

Για τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις, τις οποίες πολλοί ανέμεναν ως φυσικό επακόλουθο της έως τώρα πορείας της χώρας, με την ελπίδα όμως ότι έκαναν λάθος στις εκτιμήσεις και προβλέψεις τους, θα τοποθετηθώ εντός των ημερών.

----------


## asak

Να είσαι καλά, σχεδόν τα έχω ξεπεράσει.
Όσο για τις τρέχοντες εξελίξεις, δείχνω πλέον απεριόριστη ψυχραιμία γιατί υποθέτω γνωρίζω την κατάληξη και εύχομαι να μην κάνω λάθος.

----------


## asak

Σε συνέχεια του ίδιου θέματος μου δημιουργήθηκε η εξής σκέψη:

 Ως επί το πλείστο οι κλειστές θέσεις στάθμευσης στο ισόγειο-πιλοτή δεν λογίζονταν στο πραγματοποιούμενο μέγεθος της δόμησης κατά την έκδοση της αδείας γιατί θεωρούνταν μηδενικό. Άρα ο έλεγχος του 40 στη δόμηση δεν έχει νόημα γιατί συγκρίνεται με "μη δόμηση" κατά τη σύγκριση με την οικοδομική άδεια.
*Η κατηγορία εξακολουθεί να είναι η 4?* (εφόσον ισχύουν βέβαια και τα άλλα -40-20)

----------


## Xάρης

Το 40-40-20 ελέγχεται πάντα.

Αν ο αυθαίρετος χώρος δεν αυξάνει τη δόμηση τότε προφανώς το ένα 40άρι είναι μηδέν και αν και τα άλλα (40-20) ικανοποιούνται έχουμε κατηγορία 4.

Αν αντιθέτως ο αυθαίρετος χώρος αυξάνει τη δόμησης και η πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση ήταν 0 τότε το κλάσμα απειρίζεται οπότε δεν ικανοποιείται το 40άρι και έχουμε κατηγορία 5.

----------


## asak

Επειδή σήμερα οι  κλειστές Θ.Σ. λογίζονται στην πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση και το κλάσμα θα απειρίζεται όπως λες, συνεπώς όλες οι κλειστές αυθαίρετες Θ.Σ. είτε πρόκειται για ολικό εμβαδό είτε πρόκειται για μικρή αύξηση του νομίμου εμβαδού τους θεωρείς ότι κατατάσσονται στην *Κατ.5?*

----------


## Xάρης

Δύο επισημάνσεις:
α) Για την εύρεση της κατηγορίας ο έλεγχος γίνεται με τα πραγματοποιούμενα στοιχεία δόμησης. Δηλαδή με ό,τι ίσχυε την εποχή έκδοσης της άδειας και όχι με ό,τι ισχύει σήμερα.
β) Για να εκτιμήσουμε το τι μετρά στη δόμηση ή όχι θα το κάνουμε με τον ΓΟΚ του 1985 και όχι τον ΝΟΚ.

Άρα:
Το αυθαίρετο τμήμα του κλειστού χώρου στάθμευσης μετρούσε στη δόμηση βάσει του ΓΟΚ 1985;
Αν όχι, τότε έχουμε κατηγορία 4.
Αν ναι, δεδομένου ότι όπως λες το νόμιμο τμήμα του κλειστού χώρου στάθμευσης δεν μετρούσε στη δόμηση, θα έχουμε κατηγορία 5.

----------


## asak

Ο έλεγχος για το 40-40-20 προκειμένου να ενταχθεί στην Κατ.4 γίνεται συγκρίνοντας με τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη της αδείας. Συμφωνούμε.

Οι κλειστές Θ.Σ. εντός της πιλοτής δεν λογίζονταν στον Σ.Δ. μόνο και εφόσον το 50% της πιλοτής παρέμεινε ανοιχτός χώρος υποστηλωμάτων.

Έτσι λοιπόν, και για την απορία που έθεσα, το αυθαίρετο τμήμα της κλειστής Θ.Σ. αν ξεπερνούσε τον έλεγχο 50% τότε δεν θα μπορούσε να ισχύει η διάταξη της πιλοτής και θα έπρεπε όλος ο όροφος του ισογείου να υπολογίζεται σαν τους υπόλοιπους ορόφους. Θέλω να πω ότι η κλειστή Θ.Σ. δεν έμπαινε στον Σ.Δ. σε πιλοτή ακόμα και αν το επιθυμούσαμε. Μόνο ό έλεγχος του 50% της πιλοτής αρκούσε.

Με βάση την παραπάνω απάντησή σου θα πρέπει να διορθώσω το συλλογισμό ως εξής:
Το αυθαίρετο τμήμα της κλειστής Θ.Σ. στην *πιλοτή*, όπως και το νόμιμο τμήμα αυτής δεν προσμετρούσε ποτέ στον Σ.Δ. με το ΓΟΚ 85 (αρκούσε ο έλεγχος του 50%). Αν δεν ικανοποιούνταν το 50% της πιλοτής τότε όχι μόνο δε μετρούσε στη δόμηση, επιπλέον ήταν αδύνατο να έχεις piloti.

Συνοψίζω: 1.Αν ο έλεγχος για το αυθαίρετο τμήμα γίνει με τον ΓΟΚ 85 τότε Κατ.4
                2. Αν ο έλεγχος γίνει με ΝΟΚ (και επειδή μετρούν πλέον στο Σ.Δ. οι Θ.Σ.) τότε Κατ.5

Τι από τα δύο νομίζεις?

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, "_για να εκτιμήσουμε το τι μετρά στη δόμηση ή όχι θα το κάνουμε με τον ΓΟΚ του 1985 και όχι τον ΝΟΚ_".

Συνεπώς:
Το *νόμιμο τμήμα του κλειστού χώρου στάθμευσης* είχε μετρήσει στη δόμηση;
Αν όχι, τότε η πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση για τον χώρο αυτόν ήταν *0,00*τ.μ..
Το *αυθαίρετο τμήμα του κλειστού χώρου στάθμευσης*, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του ΓΟΚ 1985, μετρά στη δόμηση;
Δηλαδή, μαζί με το αυθαίρετο τμήμα έχουμε κάλυψη της πιλοτής >50%;
Αν ναι, τότε έχουμε κατηγορία 5. Διαφορετικά, έχουμε κατηγορία 4.

Παράδειγμα:
Σε πιλοτή συνολικής κάλυψης 130τ.μ. έχουμε:
α) κλιμακοστάσιο εμβαδού 30τ.μ. και
β) κλειστούς χώρους στάθμευσης εμβαδού 30τ.μ.
Βάσει των διατάξεων του ΓΟΚ 1985 τίποτα δεν μέτρησε στη δόμηση, ούτε το κλιμακοστάσιο, ούτε οι κλειστοί χώροι στάθμευσης. (30+30=60 ≤ 130/2=65)

Διαπιστώνουμε σήμερα ότι έχει γίνει αυθαίρετη επέκταση του χώρου στάθμευσης κατά *Χ*τ.μ..
Αν Χ≤5τ.μ. τότε η αυθαιρεσία είναι κατηγορίας 4. (60+Χ ≤ 65)
Αν Χ>5τ.μ. τότε η αυθαιρεσία είναι κατηγορίας 5. (60+Χ > 65)

----------


## asak

Έχω καταλάβει τον τρόπο σκέψης σου και το παράδειγμα είναι κατατοπιστικό.

Αυτό που έχει μπερδέψει τη σκέψη μου, είναι ότι τελικά ο έλεγχος του 40-40-20  και ειδικά αυτός που αφορά τη δόμηση γίνεται όχι μόνο με την καθαυτό σύγκριση των πολεοδομικών μεγεθών της αδείας αλλά γίνεται και έλεγχος των προϋποθέσεων που είχε αυτός ο αυθαίρετος χώρος να προσμετρηθεί στη δόμηση. 
Και το αναφέρω αυτό γιατί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν εφαρμόζεται. (π.χ. υπόγειος χώρος με αυθαίρετο τμήμα  έξω από το όριο του περιγράμματος του ισογείου. Για το τμήμα εκτός θα πρέπει να γίνεται έλεγχος του 40-40-20 και άρα Κατ.5)

----------


## Xάρης

Υπό προϋποθέσεις η επέκταση του υπογείου δεν μετρά σε κάλυψη-δόμηση.
Το βρίσκω δε υπερβολικό να θεωρηθεί αυθαιρεσία κατηγορίας 5, αλλά όντως έτσι είναι ο νόμος.

----------


## asak

O Νόμος θα μου επιτρέψεις να  πω, ότι δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφής ειδικά στη Κατηγορία 4, όπου με ένα 40-40-20 ξεμπερδεύεις.
Επίσης προϋποθέσεις που προβλέπονταν από τον ΓΟΚ 85 ή άλλους κανονισμούς είναι πολλές και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τον κόπο να ελέγχουμε προκειμένου να μη μεταβεί κάποιο αυθαίρετο στη Κατ5. (π.χ. δυνατότητα επιπλέον 1μ. ύψους σε περίπτωση ισογείου με Θ.Σ.)
Ή να εκφραστώ διαφορετικά, κάποιο αυθαίρετο που έχει εκ παραδρομής μεταβεί σε Κατ.5, έχει πληρωθεί το πρόστιμο, γίνεται να αλλάξει Κατηγορία από άλλον μηχανικό πριν να περαιωθεί η διαδικασία της οριστικής εξαίρεσης? Μετά την ταυτότητα κτιρίου μπορεί κάποιος άλλος μηχανικός να αναθεωρήσει τη διαδικασία άλλου? 
Τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά, γιατί εφόσον υπάρχει δυνατότητα αυτών, τότε ναι, ίσως να αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## Xάρης

Λάθη και παραλείψεις γίνονταν, γίνονται και θα συνεχίσουν να γίνονται είτε εξ αμελείας είτε σκοπίμως.
Η δυνατότητα διόρθωσης των όποιων λαθών πάντα υπάρχει.
Προβλήματα δημιουργούνται όταν αρχίζουν να μπλέκονται οι πολεοδομίες που δεν είναι ευέλικτες.

----------


## asak

Με αφορμή αυτό που είπες για διόρθωση λαθών να κάνω μία διαπίστωση και ταυτόχρονη απορία:

Για ένα αυθαίρετο ακίνητο παρέχεται η δυνατότητα στον ιδιοκτήτη να το εντάξει στο Νόμο 4178 και δεύτερη φορά από άλλο μηχανικό προκειμένου να συμπληρωθούν παραλείψεις ή να διορθωθούν λάθη ή να αντιμετωπιστεί με άλλο τρόπο που ορίζει ο Νόμος.
Γίνεται συμψηφισμός τυχόν καταβολών προστίμων από την πρώτη υποβολή , στη δεύτερη φορά υπαγωγής και επαναυπολογισμού νέου προστίμου;
Και αν δεν επιθυμούμε τελικά κάτι τέτοιο, η δεύτερη υπαγωγή δεν υπερισχύει της 1ης ως μεταγενέστερης και αυτόματα καταργεί την πρώτη υπαγωγή;

----------


## Xάρης

Ν.41748/13, Άρθρο 20, §1:
"Καταβληθέντα ποσά *προστίμων ανέγερσης και διατήρησης*, καθώς και *καταβληθέντα ποσά ειδικών προστίμων διατήρησης, ή και παραβόλων*, συμψηφίζονται με το ποσό του ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου."
Δεν γίνεται καμία αναφορά σε ποιους νόμους αφορούν τα παράβολα και τα ειδικά πρόστιμα διατήρησης.
Άρα και του Ν.4178/13 όταν γίνεται 2η δήλωση υπαγωγής και επαναϋπολογισμού νέου προστίμου.

Εκτός εάν πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να ακολουθηθεί η διαδικασία διόρθωσης της 1ης δήλωσης.
Θεωρώ ότι το τελευταίο είναι το πιο σωστό.
Δηλαδή, να γίνει αίτηση επαναφοράς κατάστασης από "οριστική" σε "υπαγωγή".
"Επιτρέπεται σε δηλώσεις σε «Οριστική Υπαγωγή». 
Ο διαχειριστής Μηχανικός ∆ηλώνει υπεύθυνα ότι αναλαµβάνει κάθε ευθύνη που προκύπτει από οποιαδήποτε τροποποίηση, καθώς και την υποχρέωση της ενηµέρωσης κάθε ιδιώτη, ∆ηµόσιας Αρχής ή άλλου παραλήπτη στον οποίο έχει ήδη χορηγηθεί οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο της παρούσας δήλωσης."

----------


## asak

> Κτιριοδομικός, άρθρο 2, §3:
> "Χώροι κύριας χρήσης των κτηρίων είναι όσοι προορίζονται για την παραμονή σε κανονικές συνθήκες λειτουργίας, ατόμων (έστω και ενός) επί δύο τουλάχιστον ώρες το 24ωρο.
> Οι υπόλοιποι χώροι των κτηρίων είναι βοηθητικής χρήσης."
> 
> Βάσει λοιπόν του ορισμού του Κτιριοδομικού και καθότι ο Ν.4178/13 δεν δίνει διαφορετικό ορισμό του χώρου κύριας χρήσης, ο χώρος στάθμευσης είναι χώρος βοηθητικής χρήσης.
> Αφού δεν πρόκειται για χώρο κύριας χρήσης αλλά για βοηθητικό, δεν έχει εφαρμογή ο συντελεστής υπέρβασης δόμησης (ούτε ο μειωτικός) αφού το Παράρτημα μιλά για χώρους κύριας χρήσης σε κάθε περίπτωση.
> Επομένως, αν και εμβαδόν, δεν μπορεί να υπολογιστεί πρόστιμο με συντελεστές. Άρα πάμε με αναλυτικό.
> Αν δε τηρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις της Κατηγορίας 3, §ιγ, θα μπορούσαμε να δηλώσουμε την αυθαιρεσία ως μικροπαράβαση της Κατηγορίας Γ.


Η εγκύκλιος 4 αναφέρει στην παρ. 36) "Ο μειωτικός συντελεστής εφαρμόζεται ομοίως σε *αυθαίρετους ισόγειους βοηθητικούς χώρους* του κυρίως κτίσματος (*π.χ. αποθήκες, θέσεις στάθμευσης* κ.λ.π.).
Πως να το ερμηνεύσουμε αυτό; Κάνουμε λάθος τελικά που αυθαίρετες κλειστές Θ.Σ. στην πιλοτή τις πηγαίναμε με αναλυτικό;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που εγκύκλιος έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα αναφερόμενα στον νόμο, δεν περιορίζεται απλώς σε ερμηνεία του νόμου αλλά τον τροποποιεί.
Η άποψή μου είναι ότι αν εφαρμόσεις την εγκύκλιο είσαι ΟΚ. Αν εφαρμόσεις τον νόμο σε αντίθεση με την εγκύκλιο, πρέπει να μπορείς να στηρίξεις την άποψή σου με επιχειρήματα ώστε να είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## asak

Συμφωνώ. Θα έλεγα επι προσθέτως ότι όχι μόνο τροποποιεί το Νόμο αλλά και την εγκύκλιο 3 παρ. 54) που ερμηνεύει το Νόμο.
Το θέμα μου δεν είναι να εφαρμόσω μία εγκύκλιο και να είμαι ΟΚ αλλά  το Νόμο με την 1η ερμηνευτική εγκύκλιο και να είμαι ΟΚ. Με επιχειρήματα πάντως μπορώ να υποστηρίξω και τα δύο  :Χαρούμενος: .
Εγώ πάντως ανοιχτά υποστηρίζω το Νόμο και την 3 εγκύκλιο όπως άλλωστε έχω πράξει και στο παρελθόν. Αυτό που θα με ενδιέφερε είναι και η γνώμη σου προκειμένου να βαρύνει περισσότερο η πλάστιγγα στην άποψη αυτή αλλά κι αν θες να συμπαρασύρει κι άλλους συναδέλφους προς τα εκεί. Γιατί πως να το κάνουμε , η βαρύτητα τελικά ενός Νόμου έγκειται κυρίως από την εφαρμογή της και την αντίληψη της πλειοψηφίας των μηχανικών και όχι από ερμηνείες των ολίγων.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν συμφωνώ με το "_η βαρύτητα τελικά ενός Νόμου έγκειται κυρίως από την εφαρμογή της και την αντίληψη της πλειοψηφίας των μηχανικών και όχι από ερμηνείες των ολίγων._"
Εκτός των άλλων υπάρχει και ένα πρακτικό ζήτημα. Πώς θα βρούμε την αντίληψη της πλειοψηφίας;

----------


## asak

Ένα σημαντικό ερώτημα που τίθεται με τις Ο.Ι. κλειστών θέσεων στάθμευσης είναι : 

Εφόσον έχουμε καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι το είδος χρήσης κατατάσει τους χώρους αυτούς στις "Υπηρεσίες", ως  είδος χρήσης που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στις προηγούμενες κατηγορίες του Παραρτήματος, τι συμβαίνει με το δικαιολογητικό της παρ.9 Αρθρο 11 του Ν.4178/13 και ομοίως της παρ.θ Άρθρο 99 του Ν.4495/17 και αφορά *Τεχνική Έκθεση αρμοδίου μηχανικού για η/μ έλεγχο*;

Σύμφωνα και με τους 2 ανωτέρω νόμους αυθαιρέτων δεν απαιτείται εφόσον βρίσκεται σε κτίριο με χρήση κατοικίας και δεν αποτελεί  μεμονωμένη αυθαίρετη κατασκευή. Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει απαίτηση από την ηλεκτρονική πλατφόρμα του ΤΕΕ για ανέβασμα ανάλογου αρχείου.

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού η χρήση δεν είναι "_κατοικία_" αλλά "_υπηρεσίες_" απαιτείται τεχνική έκθεση ηλεκτρομηχανολογικού ελέγχου την οποία και ανεβάζεις στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αυθαιρέτων του ΤΕΕ.
Μου έχει τύχει ανάλογη περίπτωση τακτοποίησης κλειστής θέσης στάθμευσης σε υπόγειο οικοδομής το οποίο είχε 15 θέσεις και ανέθεσα σε ηλεκτρολόγο τη σύνταξή της.

----------


## asak

Σωστά, είναι "υπηρεσίες για τον υπολογισμό προστίμου.

'Ομως για το δικαιολογητικό "Τεχνική Έκθεση η/μ ελέγχου στην παρ.9 Αρθρο 11 του Ν.4178/13 και ομοίως στην παρ.θ Άρθρο 99 του Ν.4495/17 αναφέρεται:
«Τεχνική έκθεση αρμόδιου μηχανικού για τον ηλεκτρομηχανολογικό έλεγχο του πίνακα των γειώσεων και των λοιπών ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, *αν υπάρχουν* για κάθε *μεμονωμένη αυθαίρετη κατασκευή*, εξαιρουμένων των κατοικιών, καθώς και για *αυθαίρετη κατασκευή ή αλλαγή χρήσης που έχει εκτελεστεί ή εγκατασταθεί σε κτίρια που δεν έχουν χρήση κατοικίας.*»

Δηλ. σύμφωνα με το νόμο, κλειστή ΘΣ εντός πιλοτής πολυκατοικίας, δεν αποτελεί *μεμονωμένη αυθαίρετη κατασκευή* ούτε αποτελεί *αυθαίρετη κατασκευή που έχει εκτελεσθεί σε κτίρια που δεν έχουν χρήση κατοικίας.
*
Συνεπώς η απαίτηση του συστήματος για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση *δεν πρέπει να υφίσταται.
*
Και μένα μου έχει τύχει στο παρελθον να αναθέσω σε μηχανολόγο σε ανάλογη περίπτωση και μάλιστα χωρίς να υπάρχουν η/μ εγκαταστάσεις, ούτε ακόμα και ηλεκτρολογικός πίνακας.  Αλλά τώρα θεωρώ ότι ερμηνεύω σωστότερα το νόμο.

----------

